# Moebius Mini Lost in Space kits



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Anybody have any pics of the mini pre-assembled lIS kits Moebius is selling at Comic-Con? I'm assuming that they're 1/128 scale...


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Ah, found them, they're the Jupiter from the derelict kit and the 1/24 scale robot, pre-assembled. Very cute!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I wonder if Moebius will sell them elsewhere?


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Richard Baker said:


> I wonder if Moebius will sell them elsewhere?


I remember that cult got some stock of the Dark Knight Bats/Joker kit after they debuted at the con, so the remaining stock will probably be for sale somewhere. The lIS exclusives (j2 and b9) were $25.00 a piece at the con.


----------



## robiwon2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Pictures?


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

this post is worthless without pics !


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

So hobbytalk.com tells me I can't post urls until I have 5 posts. This is 5...


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

There are pics of all of the Moebius exclusives for Comic-Con 2016 HERE:

Moebius Models SDCC 2016 Exclusives [UPDATE June 17] | San Diego Comic-Con Unofficial Blog


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Have to admit that when I first heard of these my first thought was that they were finally continuing their 1/128 Irwin Allen line, and that they were premiering at Comic-Con. I still think it'd be a great idea to do the various iterations of the Jupiter 2 (Gemini, planet-side filming set, large-scale Masonite saucer etc.) In 1/128 scale.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

RB Mk.2 said:


> Have to admit that when I first heard of these my first thought was that they were finally continuing their 1/128 Irwin Allen line, and that they were premiering at Comic-Con. I still think it'd be a great idea to do the various iterations of the Jupiter 2 (Gemini, planet-side filming set, large-scale Masonite saucer etc.) In 1/128 scale.


Total agreement here! 1/128 scale would display with the Seaview, The Flying Sub and The Spindrift! An Invaders Saucer would be welcome too! But that's not Irwin Allen...so...

Doug


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I believe one of our clever members here made their own 'prototype' 1/128 Jupiter II (using Shapeways or other 3D printer) and it was a thing of great beauty. It paired up very nicely with the Spindrift and Flying Sub and really, it should have been carried forward and made an actual kit.

For some odd reason it fell on deaf ears. It's too bad, the potential for such a thing, being able to be sold as the ship by itself and paired with a diorama base for a 'deluxe' kit (ala the old Aurora Cyclops kit), even reaching further to a revised tool for a Gemini 12* and launchpad as an additional possibility, that's a heck of a way to further the use of the Irwin Allen license. 

*my thinking was- design the upper hull with an insert for the window so you can choose either the larger G12 or the smaller J2 windows, then you have a new lower hull with spin drive nee fusion core and presto.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

The classic TV display boxes is a cute idea...


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Radiodugger said:


> Total agreement here! 1/128 scale would display with the Seaview, The Flying Sub and The Spindrift! An Invaders Saucer would be welcome too! But that's not Irwin Allen...so...
> 
> Doug


The Invaders Saucer is "honorary" Irwin Allen. I remember there was a great piece of artwork years back of an Irwin Allen aircraft hangar with the Spindrift, Flying Sub, and yes, the Invaders Saucer all parked in front of it. If you've got a lift-off roof, you're family...


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

These look totally cool.

I would certainly be up to purchase them but the bus trip to San Diego is a tad expensive from the bottom of the Pacific in New Zealand.

I have to say that I hate the Comic Con and D23 exclusive toys. For people outside the USA (Or on the other side of the US.) our only hope is often just eBay at greatly inflated prices. Grrr. :crying:

Alien


----------



## robiwon2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Someone needs to design and market that photo insert, or similar, for our little J2's!!!


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

The Moebius sdcc exclusives are up for sale at Cult's:

Batman v. Superman Batmobile DISPLAY model - SDCC exclusive from Moebius Models

Lost in Space Jupiter 2 DISPLAY model 1:350 scale - SDCC exclusive from Moebius Models

Lost in Space Robot DISPLAY model 1:24 scale - SDCC exclusive from Moebius Models


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Richard Baker said:


> I wonder if Moebius will sell them elsewhere?


Hey Guys :smile2:

"IF" you are looking for "Mini" Highly-Detailed, Pre-Built/Detailed
of the J-2....
try Ebay; Johnny Lightning LiS J-2.. I have several, 1-"Landed" with decently detailed "Pods".. and 1 "In-Flight" (that, you will have to do
some of w/ I would rate as a; "Skill-Level II Customizing", to finish..



















Bubba (The Senile) 123 :smile2:


----------

